# Opera cake



## kerenlaura (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi all, 

I'm new to this forum. I am a Pâtisserie student in Australia. I have an assingment where I need to research a historical cake and was given a choice of 4, and I chose the French Opera Cake. 

I need to make enough to serve 10 portions. My problem is I can't seem to find information or work out what size a standard portion/serve is for the Opera cake. 

I also need atleast 2 garnishes for my servings. I know it is traditionally done with 'Opera' in chcoclate writing and a little bit of edible gold leaf, but I need something that is modern or contemporary. I was thinking maybe a little coffee meringue and a little tempered chocolate design, but I'm a little stuck on choosing something that would suit. 

Any ideas would be greatly accepted. 

Thank you, 

Keren 😊

(Please find attached a picture of an Opera cake as an example . I did not make this one.)


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi Karen...

Hopefully we cought you in time... 

Use the pictures for the size requirement of your servings... remember you'll be making it oversized to get the neat, square edges required of the project. I'm guessing 50x120mm... PER.

Rememeber also it is a multiple layer cake - part of the challenge is making the layers smooth, consistant, and equal (including he chocolate center layer)... It's as much an exercise to see if you have the basics of thin slice cakes down... and successfully incorporating them into layers without messing them up.

Garnish is up to the beholder - I wouldn' consider the "Opera" on top as one of your garnishes - it's just a characteristic of the serving. I always preferred fresh fruit (eg Strawberry Rosettes, etc.) but again, it is up to you. Just remember a garnish is a GARNISH, it should accent your creation, not overpower it. 

Good luck on the assignment!


----------



## granola girl (Mar 8, 2015)

Opera is music so I would garnish with a treble cleff in white chocolate and the raspberry sauce in a thick streak underneath to cut the sweetness with the tartness on a white plate.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

A piece of gold foil.


----------

